# Thirsty Tank



## stephen.johnson2 (24/3/17)

Hi all;

Why do some RTA's/RTDA's/RBA's drink more juice than others?

My coils are exactly the same, same voltage, same resistance, same Mod. I have a XL, Limitless RDTA and Recoil RBA and they differ dramatically.

Really boggles the mind......

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (24/3/17)

my opinion more wick more juice, I run a 26g ss dual on my conqueror and same setup on my petri. Conqueror last much longer because wicking wholes a re smaller. just my 2c


----------



## Scissorhands (24/3/17)

Three possible factors (my logic)

1) Airflow (the amount & how effectively its hitting the coil)

2) Saturation ( Rta/Rdta are constantly keeping the wicks well saturated = more juice avaliable per hit)

3) Human nature (chain vapeing a Rta/Rdta is effortless in comparison to a Rda)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi all;
> 
> Why do some RTA's/RTDA's/RBA's drink more juice than others?
> 
> ...



This is a very good question @stephen.johnson2 and I am not sure of the answer.

With identical coils and wicks, I think the juice consumption is then up to the airflow, juiceflow and how the device's shape affects all of this. So with the identical setup I think some devices just vaporise much better and faster, hence more consumption. That may _or may not _be accompanied by better flavour/ better vape experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/3/17)

I agree with those who mentioned efficiency differences. All toppers are not created equal. Some have far more efficient fluid dynamics than others have that can take more advantage of the right build for the joose itself that is being vaped in each of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

